# Flying Cheap



## saxman (Feb 14, 2010)

This is something that has been going on for awhile. PBS has done an excellent job putting together this documentary as one of their "Frontline" episodes. If you've got the time, watch the whole hour long show, or just watch some of the excerpts.

Flying Cheap

Tell me what you think!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 14, 2010)

I didn't watch the program, but I did read thru a bunch of the comments.

I'll stay on the ground, thanks.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 14, 2010)

saxman said:


> This is something that has been going on for awhile. PBS has done an excellent job putting together this documentary as one of their "Frontline" episodes. If you've got the time, watch the whole hour long show, or just watch some of the excerpts.
> Flying Cheap
> 
> Tell me what you think!



Thank You,

It is sad, eye opening & down right infuriating, how ever not surprizing, that this is happening!

The pilot of flight 3407 was from about 10 miles from me. There probably was " pilot error " ( as most aviation accidents are classified) BUT.....!!!!

Again Thanx

RF


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 15, 2010)

saxman said:


> This is something that has been going on for awhile. PBS has done an excellent job putting together this documentary as one of their "Frontline" episodes. If you've got the time, watch the whole hour long show, or just watch some of the excerpts.
> Flying Cheap
> 
> Tell me what you think!


Thanks Chris! As a commercial pilot(ASMEL-Intrument), ex-world traveler and one who flew many miles on "Tree Top Airlines" Im not shocked by any of this, just somewhat surprised that it still is allowed by the FAA to go on! I understand the hungry young pilots wanting a chance, I remember my days as an airport bum who would fly anything/anywhere/anytime for the hours which in hind-site of course was crazy!  My girl friend flew into Syracuse the same night on another regional and had told me how terrible the weather was that day/night! Based on what Ive read, of course it was pilot error with mitigating circumstances!Back in the day I flew on many such dangerous flights in the NE, the excuse was business/time to get home! 

I used to feel safe flying the majors although I have to admit that never having flown a jet I still thought I could have made better landings than some of those guys, and like all professions as the ex-examiner said, there are unqualified operators in every field!I dont have any plans to ever fly again, my eye sight is getting pretty bad, the expense is prohibitive and the airways around major cities are too crowded and I dont trust ATC either anymore!(remember what Ronnie Raygun did when he fired so many in the 80s and lots of those unqualified cantidates were hired, rush trained and in the ATCs and Towers today!) Perhaps you have a different perspective being more current?

I want all aircrews to be properly trained/compensated and rested, it's not rocket science, the Unions can take some of the blame too! Jim :unsure:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 15, 2010)

one if the comments said that if a pilot called in sick or tired they get the carpet dance treatment. they call you into the headquarters then threaten to fire you for being a problem.


----------



## rrdude (Feb 15, 2010)

saxman said:


> This is something that has been going on for awhile. PBS has done an excellent job putting together this documentary as one of their "Frontline" episodes. If you've got the time, watch the whole hour long show, or just watch some of the excerpts.
> Flying Cheap
> 
> Tell me what you think!


Watched it when it aired. Frontline took some cheap shots, it was not a total bashing, but close. Did not seem very objective to me.


----------

